# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية مـــنتدى أجـهـــزة الريســيفر الـــــعام  بعض انواعModem 3G  التي تشتغل على  اجهزة Revolution

## mohamed73

بعض انواعModem 3G  التي تشتغل على  اجهزة Revolution

----------

